# 660Ti vs 670



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking to get a GPU for my rig , but I'm really stuck.

I was looking at a evga 660ti for around £250 , but almost decided on a 670 FTW at £300.

Just had a look online and the 6660Ti is now £225.

EVGA GTX660Ti NVIDIA Graphics Card - 2GB - 02G-P4-3660-KR - Scan.co.uk
SC version is a fiver more.

There's this FTW Signature version for £240.

EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti FTW Signature 2 NVIDIA Graphics Card - 2GB - 02G-P4-3664-KR - Scan.co.uk

Then there's the 670 FTW and the Signature 2 version for a tenner more.

EVGA GTX 670 FTW NVIDIA Graphics Card - 2GB - 02G-P4-2678-KR - Scan.co.uk
EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW Signature 2 NVIDIA Graphics Card - 2GB - 02G-P4-3677-KR - Scan.co.uk

Question is , I don't know if spending that extra ~£75 on a 670 is for the better , or if a 660Ti is enough?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 660ti is a good card, close to a 670, but in game the extra bandwidth of the 670 makes it out perform the 660ti by a little > SLI Performance: GTX 660 Ti vs GTX 670 | NVIDIA,GeForce,GTX 660 Ti,GTX 670,SLI,Comparison,Benchmarks,Performance,Tests,Olin Coles,SLI Benchmark Performance Test Comparison by Olin Coles: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti vs GTX 670


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

And, be certain you have a good quality PSU with sufficient power before installing the new GPU.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a Corsair TX750 V2. 

Would you say the evga 670 is best? 

670 vs FTW vs Signature?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

EVGA is my favorite if only for their support. 
The Signature card has better cooling but with dual fans will also be louder.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I would have gone for MSI but since that whole pwm thing I'm gonna have to stick to evga then. 

Would the dual fans make a noticeable difference in noise / temps?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Full speed yes, but the idea is they both run at a lower speed for equal cooling with a single fan.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I am getting an asus gtx670 directcu ii card they are supposed to be good.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

So the Signature 2 fan will be quieter and cooler....

Looks like thats the one for me then .


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have my money saved up but I still don't know what to do. 

Is a 670 worth £75 more than a 660Ti? 

I'm sorry that I keep repeating the same questions but slightly differently.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's a decision only you can make.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

you might google a few reviews for more info SLI Performance: GTX 660 Ti vs GTX 670 | NVIDIA,GeForce,GTX 660 Ti,GTX 670,SLI,Comparison,Benchmarks,Performance,Tests,Olin Coles,SLI Benchmark Performance Test Comparison by Olin Coles: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti vs GTX 670


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I knew an answer like that would come up. 

I was told a 660Ti isn't worth it over a 580?

: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271093469766


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

From what I've heard the 660Ti is very close to the performance of a 670. So if you want to save a bit then go for the GTX 660Ti.

Getting a 600 series card is more economical in the long run in comparison to a 500 series card in terms of power consumption.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

True , power consumption ( although not a very important factor for me ) can make a difference .

I don't mind saving money for something that'll meet my needs , but on the other hand I don't want to be subconsciously disappointed. 


I think I'm back onto the 670 now, only based on that it will last a bit longer before needing low graphics settings .


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have the asus gtx670 directcuii card and it's a very good card. It runs everything I chuck at it at ultra or very high settings.

I ran the crysis benchmark tool on it never dropped below 60fps.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

In my opinion, there's no need to spend more than $300 on a video card unless you're playing at super-high resolutions, such as with multi-monitor gaming. The 660 Ti should be more than satisfactory.

And remember, if you're worried about feeling inferior to someone using a 670, there's always someone using a 680, then 690, then even people with multiple 690s running in SLI. And none of them are playing their games in any significant way differently from how you are, except for the occasionally noticeable prettier graphics.

I play on a 6950 1gb and am still repeatedly amazed by some of my graphics.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Here, the 660Ti is £187 whereas the 670 ftw signature is £260. For reference, the 660Ti ftw signature is £200.

Prices are without 20% vat ( as I know you guys pay tax on top) 

It's not really about having a better card than my friends - the best they have is a 560ti. It's more of if the 670 would last longer / be worth the extra investment.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For 70 pounds go with the 660ti the 670 is not going last longer.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Username_1 said:


> ...It's more of if the 670 would last longer / be worth the extra investment.


"Longevity" has very little significance in terms of computer hardware. I support Wrench, go with the 660Ti and EVGA for brand.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

May I ask why you think the 670 won't last longer?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Why would it? There is no per-determined life expectancy for any PC component regardless of the price.
The best we can do is use only top quality components and maintain them.


----------



## Username_1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I meant whether or not the 670 would be more future proof.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There is no future proof in PC's. 
If you want to spend the extra money, that's your choice.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You will still be able to play games on a 670 in 5 years most likely at high or medium settings.

I have just built a new rig as most games now are only for windows 7 and I had xp. My graphics card was a gtx 260 and it could handle skyrim on high settings but like I said most games now are vista and xp only so I decided to build a new rig as my old one wasn't compatible with windows 7.


----------

